# Movies to never see....



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright,

So I dunno how many of you guys watch movies in the theaters anymore. But I went and saw a couple this weekend. Firstly, The Host... Good movie, differed greatly from the book, still a good watch (I recommend it).


Then for my Fiance's (turning) 14 year old sister. We took her to a movie, and of course she wanted to see one with her favorite celebrities girlfriend in it, Salina Gomez... So we went and wasted almost 2 hours of our life watching "Spring Breakers"... I would recommend jumping off the closest bridge hanging over the 404 before I would recommend wasting your money on this movie. The best part was when James Franco (Harry Osborne's son in the Spiderman Franchise) got shot in the head. I'm serious, never spend a time on this movie, in fact when it comes out and plays on TV I suggest avoiding it all together... Oh my, what a waste of 2 hours of my life, I could've been at home sleeping....


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*my pic for the worst movie of all time**

"Gunblast Vodka." Set in Poland. Playboy cop who oddly resembles "Max Headroom" & is into Eastern European disco music teamed with freakishly tall ex-Mossad op in impeccable leather jacket to stop Russian mafia creeps making snuff films with kidnapped models.

Um... there's a Chinese restaurant scene in Warsaw involving large greasy sausages. And the boss cop is a woman with a buzz cut who smokes equally large cigars.

The director and technical people are all French (which partially explains the frequent soft core bits). But wait! It gets worse...

*except for Birdemic, which I was forced to see in the theatre.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow.... I hope you didn't pay lol. I know I did, and I regret it, but it's okay, they were easter gift cards for me lol.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd have to say Iron Sky, but it's just so awful that you have to watch it. The only redeeming feature was a good laugh where there is a parody of the famous Hitler rant parody...

A few years ago saw The Good Shepherd, a complete waste. It had no plot that i could figure. And for such a long movie they could have put something interesting in it. I kept watching, thinking that they would tie it together at some point, until suddenly the credits rolled. Next time I'll just watch an old man iron tablecloths.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fargo....

Mom and I took the time to watch the movies nominated for awards one year. We sat down ready for a very hyped movie....... To this day, I still will never watch it again. And I have a bad habit of watching movies on tv... Independence day, hunt for red October, and a knights tale... Know em really well! My wife jokes that a couple more times through hunt, and I will know the Russian anthem 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL jt... I've got Iron Sky recorded on my PVR, still haven't brought myself to use it... Nazi's on the moon.... my god, how bad can a plot get.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> LOL jt... I've got Iron Sky recorded on my PVR, still haven't brought myself to use it... Nazi's on the moon.... my god, how bad can a plot get.


Truthfully, I am happy when the movie has some sort of a plot (good or bad) I have seen some pretty bad movies!!!

Lately, they have been good. But I think it is mostly because they are just a new version of something that already existed!

OZ was really good! But it had a solid story already! Just needed to put it to film!


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

A former housemate seemed to enjoy every movie, convinced me to watch "Ah Zombies" aka "Wasting Away" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1027762/?ref_=sr_1

It is a movie from the point of view of the zombies (who think that they are just normal people going about their lives) and of the public (who see that they are indeed zombies). Supposed to be a comedy, I did laugh at one part, aside from that I sat there realizing that with each passing moment that my intelligence was slowly wasting away by watching that abomination.

I will say I did enjoy this one though: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023500/


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

50seven said:


> I'd have to say Iron Sky, but it's just so awful that you have to watch it. The only redeeming feature was a good laugh where there is a parody of the famous Hitler rant parody...


I agree with this. Its bad, but you just keep watching it. After it ends, your like...why did I just waste 2 hours for this?

Also the movie Rubber (2010), you think that a movie about a psychic tire killing people could be interesting...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I found Rubber to be funny as hell... Nobody would suspect a demonic tire LOL! and that AH! Zombies movie was funny as well, but that's mainly because I'm deep into the zombie craze lol.

My Fiance and I have our whole escape plan set out, what to bring, what to leave, where to go and who to trust.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

d3rsk said:


> Also the movie Rubber (2010), you think that a movie about a psychic tire killing people could be interesting...


Had to shut it after about 1/2 hour. . . mind-numbing.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Have a few drinks first, you're mind will already be numb, so it won't effect you nearly as much


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

characinfan said:


> Had to shut it after about 1/2 hour. . . mind-numbing.


You lasted longer than me. I think I was 20 mins in. Good thing it was on Netflix when I attempted to watch it, and then watch better to ease the pain.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup gotta love that Netflix


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Iirc Double Dragon was pretty bad tho I can not remember it now. I think I have it on dvd somewhere when I was at Sam the Recordman a decade ago when I heard of the closing announcements. I only got the dvd because ofnthe gaming reference and iirc it was like under 5.00.


----------

